# Instabilidade em Olhos de Água (Albufeira) 19 de Agosto 2011



## Duarte Sousa (22 Ago 2011 às 19:32)

Certamente alguns já sabem que tinha conseguido captar um espectáculo, e finalmente "consigo" abrir o tópico. Esta demora deve-se a problemas informáticos e falta de tempo. Começo por postar uma foto que captei com o telemóvel durante a viagem Lisboa  Albufeira:







Chegado ao destino, havia no céu muita virga e alguns mammatus, mas nada de jeito para a fotografia, porque já não havia luminosidade no céu. 
A hora de jantar chegou, e aí fomos nós "eu e família". No fim do jantar, deparei-me com isto: 
(Apenas as melhores, senão eram 62 fotos)











































Resumo em video (todos os raios captados):


No dia seguinte fui vendo muitos mammatus acompanhados (ou não) de virga:















Espero que gostem 

PS: Vídeo da trovoada realizado através de um telemóvel, daí a qualidade não ser das melhores. Fotos da trovoada foram feitas através de print screen.


----------



## Geiras (22 Ago 2011 às 19:38)

Excelentes registos!


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2011 às 19:38)

Excelente registo Duarte, parabéns


----------



## Brigantia (23 Ago 2011 às 19:43)

Muito bons registos.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Ago 2011 às 23:14)

Muito boas fotos, e video instável


----------



## actioman (24 Ago 2011 às 00:45)

Belo registo sim senhor. Pena é que não sejam mesmo fotos, pois teria sido um grande apanhado! 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Ago 2011 às 15:22)

Obrigado a todos  Teria apanhado mais se demorasse menos a jantar



Mário Barros disse:


> Muito boas fotos, e video instável



Isso já é normal, foi com telemóvel, e havia partes em que eu trocava de mão, pois já me doía o braço



actioman disse:


> Belo registo sim senhor. Pena é que não sejam mesmo fotos, pois teria sido um grande apanhado!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha!



Pois era, eu próprio já admiti isso, mas digo sempre que é melhor que nada. E penso que melhor do que qualquer fotografia/vídeo foi assistir àquilo ao vivo e a cores mesmo à minha frente


----------



## actioman (25 Ago 2011 às 01:13)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Pois era, eu próprio já admiti isso, mas digo sempre que é melhor que nada. E penso que melhor do que qualquer fotografia/vídeo foi assistir àquilo ao vivo e a cores mesmo à minha frente



Claro que sim Duarte! E que faças muitos registos assim e nós a vê-los! 

Abraço!


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Ago 2011 às 17:02)

Boas

Mais um belo registo, Parabéns 

Abraços


----------

